
Ask HN: Be Hard to Compete With - methusala8
I read Sam Altman&#x27;s blogpost on &quot;How to be successful&quot; where he makes this point on &quot;Being Hard to Compte with&quot;.<p>To quote Sam: &quot; The best way to become difficult to compete with is to build up leverage. For example, you can do it with personal relationships, by building a strong personal brand, or by getting good at the intersection of multiple different fields. There are many other strategies, but you have to figure out some way to do it.&quot;<p>What other strategies to HN&#x27;ers follow to &quot;be hard to compete with&quot;?
======
coder4life
Being hard to compete with? You must be in love with what you do.

